# PentiumPro - exact amount of gold per CPU?



## ILikeBoats (Nov 29, 2009)

I checked the spreadsheet that lists amounts of gold per CPU, but there is not an exact amount given for the gold topped PentiumPro CPUs - just "about 1g" per CPU.

Of course, there is a difference between 0.9g, 1.0g, and 1.1g - at current prices each 0.1g is a change of $3.50 for gold value.

Has anyone processed a number of the PPros in such a way as to come up with a more accurate number for the yield?


----------



## lazersteve (Nov 29, 2009)

For what it's worth here's a recent post where this is discussed:

Pentium Pros

Please post your results here when you have some.

Steve


----------



## patnor1011 (Nov 29, 2009)

Also you have to define in your question if you want to know yield of brand new unused boxed pentium pro or slightly used one also if that cpu has one scratch or two or more on plated surface. :mrgreen: 
Exact amount differs also when you consider which factory made them and if that was day shift or night shift.

There are tons of posts here about yields of various components just use search function, read them all and do few experiment batches.


----------



## ILikeBoats (Nov 30, 2009)

I appreciate the answers and the link to the PPro discussion. Where, then, does the 1gram per CPU measure come from I wonder?


----------



## jimdoc (Dec 1, 2009)

I think it shows you can't believe everything you read.You should do tests yourself, like Steve has done to prove it for yourself. Then you know you can believe it. Maybe the 1 gram amount may be close if you grind up the ceramics and process, but I doubt it.If more people here test them, as Steve has, then you can average them together and get a more accurate number.
Jim


----------

